# Looking For A New Job & Questioning Myself...



## Dix (Apr 5, 2012)

Oy, I keep sending resumes, maybe 2-5 a day, and no luck so far.

I've been on 4 covert operation interviews in the past month, and no bites. Lots of "thank you for applying but we are looking for some one more tailored to our needs."

I'm starting to question myself & my abilities. Is this normal, or am I losing it? "Abi Normal? *insert Marty Feldman eyes here*


And yeah, incase any one is wondering, it's why I've been so quiet.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd say it's pretty normal Dixie.
Bev has applied for so many jobs in the past 5 years, we can't even count 'em, and only about 3 even bothered to send a "thank you for your app." kind of a thing.
She had to actually stop one interview after the wage talk began. Told the interviewer that she wouldn't waste the time of either of them based on the money.
Maybe she's too old nowadays (it's ok to say, we've had the discussion), or overqualified.....don't know.
You seem like a very accomplished woman, so I doubt that's the problem.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 5, 2012)

Dixie, you aren't losing it, it's just very competitive out there. If this helps-
Identify 3-4 places you think you really would like to work at.
Pop in 1-2 times a week, ask a question concerning a project you're "working on", that pertains to that business The question should make them think about it, but not too much.
Develop a cordial relationship with the front people, maybe a basic employee- take them out for a glass of wine, or a cup of coffee.
Get the inside scoop, then submit your resume.
If you can develop a relationship with the company prior to actually being hired, it helps getting hired.
It's worked for me.  Good luck, and don't get frustrated, be patient.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 6, 2012)

People hiring are pretty spoiled right now.  I get hundreds of very well qualified applicants every time I post a job and have the luxury of hiring exactly the individual I want.

Pound the resumes and try to get something in the early part of your cover letter that makes it obvious that you have thought about the position and what you have to bring that they aren't going to get from anyone else.  Other than that it is simply a numbers game unless you have personal connections to get in the door somewhere. Hang in there and keep pushing, someone is looking for what you've got.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 6, 2012)

No useful advice, but sending my best wishes your way.     May you fall into the job of your dreams.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 6, 2012)

Ya gotta kiss a lot of frogs before...

Hang in there Dix.


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 6, 2012)

(continuing on the Mart Friedman theme) ....what hump? Without really knowing what your skills are, nor the jobs for which you are applying, I can say little. The people I get applying frequently start out by saying things like "I can't work past 3:00 cuz I like to play golf", or "I can lift things, but they can't be heavy".
You wouldn't think it would be so hard to find decent people.If you're lookin to relocate, I'm sure you'd fit in at our stove shop, we crazy (the good kind of crazy that is).


----------



## John_M (Apr 6, 2012)

Dixie, I would second the above recommendations of Beetle-Kill and others. Introduce yourself to some of the organization's "up front" personnel while submitting a resume. During the 23 years in my management position I hired approximately 40 -50 new employees. I would spend many frustrating days perusing resumes of persons I did not know. In the end, more often than not, I would interview a candidate because the secretary or receptionist, who had actually met and conversed with the applicant, recommended her/him as one who appeared to be an excellent candidate for the position. The person's demeanor, style of dress, speech, friendliness, knowledge of the position, and training or experience impressed the secretary enough to encourage her to alert me to the applicant.

"Pounding the bricks" looking for a job will probably result in more interviews than the sole act of mailing in resumes.

Good luck and best wishes in whatever you choose to do. 

.


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 6, 2012)

Take a "GOOD" look at your resume. Does it target the type of job you are looking for? Quality is better than quantity when sending out resumes. If you are sending out 2-5 a day are you just looking for a different job or a different career?

Gary


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 6, 2012)

Keep your attitude positive Dix...no matter how hard it is!

This song always puts a smile to my face thanks to you GF...so right back atcha...keepin my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Dix (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you guys. (admits to some tears at the support).

Dave, I can sympathize with Bev... it ain't easy being older (I'm, 54).

It's hard as I'm "working" full time (and part time summer weekends @ the museum) and have to go on interviews in a covert way. Usually the barn needs covering for a vet during the day, etc. "Working" equals a business that I feel will not last long (with decreased pay), but I have no choice at the moment, and I've been there 25 years. It's a long story, known by a few here.It's time to go.  I'll leave it at that.

BB, I kissed the frog, that's part of the problem, but TY for the support.

Gary, I guess it's both. 25 years in electronic/appliance service & repair + running 4 video stores as a manager (video stores closed for 10 years + due to lack of business), administrative, payroll, routing, hire/fire, etc. In general being a "right hand". It's adaptive to many things, but maybe I'm not looking in the right places?

John, thank you, as always for being so kind and supportive.

Gamma, I need a back road, and ALOT of gravel in my travel. TY, GF for the pick me up !

The wolves are knocking at the door, and I need to go.

It sucks.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 7, 2012)

"Dave, I can sympathize with Bev... it ain't easy being older (I'm, 54)."
Hmmm, same age as her.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 7, 2012)

I can sympathize w/your position. I had a job several years ago and I hated it. I searched for a new job for about a year 
and a half. I finally took a very low level/ low paying job at a place I really wanted took work. ( Civil service, great benies etc). It took only a couple of years to work my way up to a great position/it's actually 2 positions now. You may need to think outside the box and be creative. Watch the local gov. Website for civil service tests announcements. I don't think your age is a biggie/ just means you have experience. I do know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## Dix (Apr 7, 2012)

Friends have suggested civil service, but I need something ASAP.

Hell, I've applied as a cashier at the local chain grocery stores, and haven't heard back. Figured I could work 3 jobs, part time.

I don't/didn't think age was a biggie either, but now I'm not sure. I know I have experience, and it's in the trenches. I know how to run a business, and how not to run it.

*shakes head*


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 7, 2012)

OK one more song to give you a lil chuckle Dix....I love this song....my theme song...
Turn that frown upside down...

Too bad....it's their loss not yours....they will be sorry they did not hire you!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 7, 2012)

Eileen, we wish you well. As you already know, job hunting can be very tough and extremely frustrating. One of our sons went through a long period and yes, he even got a bit depressed every now and then. But he hung in there and finally took a position with a company and it has really worked out well. We wish for nothing less that this for you.


----------



## Dix (Apr 7, 2012)

Dennis, thank you & the Ornery One  Us red heads, ya know.

Gamma, I've loved this version of that video

http://clicksmilies.com/s1106/grinser/grinning-smiley-007.gif

Thinking about going for  a CDL and driving a school bus. I'm clean, it'll work.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 9, 2012)

Hang in there Dix.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 9, 2012)

Eileen if it's like michigans market it's normal. When I was applying I put in hundreds of apps and got maybe 5 call backs and that was after me calling them about the job. There reason was simple we have no work in our area which is true. Don't loose faith it seems to be a common thing we get hundreds of applicants that walk in when we put out an add and we only need one or two people. So many means you can't call every one back it would be a full time job.

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 9, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Dennis, thank you & the Ornery One  Us red heads, ya know.
> 
> Gamma, I've loved this version of that video
> 
> ...


 

Eileen, I had considered doing that a few times myself. If you get along well with kids, go for it!


----------



## amateur cutter (Apr 10, 2012)

Eileen, if you get the bus driving job, can I have a ride on the "short" bus? Great memories for me.
Sorry, I know that's zero help, I know the job market is tough, but I'm bettin you're tougher. Keep your chin up, someone out there needs your skills & experience, & will recognize your true worth. Just gotta find em. A C


----------



## nate379 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wait, isn't Obama supposed to take care of ya....


----------



## Dix (Apr 11, 2012)

WTF does Obama have to do with this?


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 11, 2012)

I think driving bus is a great idea. Some districts/companies will help you get your CDL.


----------



## davmor (Apr 11, 2012)

Have you tried a temp agency? My son who is a Computer Engineer got layed off a few years ago. He sent out many resumes, had many interviews, no luck getting a job. He signed on with an Agency and got a Contract job with one of the Auto Companies. Through his hard work and dedication it turned into full time position. Just a thought. good luck to you.


----------



## Jags (Apr 11, 2012)

If you haven't gone the temp agency route, you may want to consider.  We ONLY hire through temp agencies.  The word "temp" can be deceiving.  They will often have requests for full time, permanent positions.  As an employer, it gives us a chance to test drive the new recruit without the obligation to buy.


----------



## webbie (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you a good researcher and writer with some knowledge of wood stoves, etc?

Ain't a real job, but I always need updating, editing and checking of our QA section......can bring in horse feeding money. PM if interested.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 11, 2012)

Jump on this one Eileen! Help Craig and he'll help you.


----------



## cptoneleg (Apr 11, 2012)

Hang in there


----------



## Dix (Apr 11, 2012)

cptoneleg said:


> Hang in there


 Thank you:0

Responded to Craig 

And I'm doin' another response to some one else.

Mods, forewarned is forearmed. Just saying.


----------



## Dix (Apr 11, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Cause he is the one that made it sound like no one would need to work and $$ would be falling from the clouds for all.
> 
> If it was up to me there would be no welfare, public assistance, tax breaks, etc, unless it was for legitimate reasons.


 
Listen to me, Mr. Nate, and pay attention.

This is about a total asshat that I work for with a daughter who is a heroin/drug addict, and I get short pay, or no pay. And he enables her to keep going, and I get/got the short end of the stick. And I am expected to keep kissing ass. That chit is done, over. I've been there 25 years, and my world is crashing down. Big time.

Help me positively, and contribute, or STFU.

If you think I don't work ( 2 jobs , now, BTFW, and I'm looking for another, so stick that welfare crap up your prejudicial a$$)). I'm looking at loosing my home of 25 years, my horses, my truck, my trailer,my life,  and trying to dig my way out of an outrageous mess..

*so pissed & frustrated, feel free to delete this whole post*


----------



## pen (Apr 12, 2012)

and on that note, I think it's time to close this one up.

Best of luck Dix, and as always, if there is anything in particular that we may be able to do to help, speak up.

pen


----------

